# Litter Boxes



## labs5 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

It's been a while since i was on here. But i'm getting my new hedgie on Sunday and am still looking for a few supplies since they are hard to find. 

But i have been unable to locate something that is suitable (or that i know). I did find a reptile bathing pool which looks to be made of a hard material. It looked big enough but i wanted to know if that is ok or not.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Can you post a picture or link of it?

There are a lot of options for a litter box. Buying ferret/rabbit litter boxes from a pet store http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2752714
Cake pans http://www.kitchendance.com/foilcakepans.html
Ovenware: http://www.glad.com/containers/ovenware_8x8
Kleenex box with the side cut down (this will need to be replaces often)


----------



## labs5 (Mar 7, 2011)

I just thought that the rabbit/ferret one was too high. But now ii know better


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

Here is a good size litter pan. 
http://www.petco.com/product/114131/Sen ... itterBoxes
You would need to get the samll one. Its about the same width and height as the one that comes with the CSW.


----------

